# Probleme mit dem Internet übers Netzwerk in XP



## Crackman (29. Dezember 2003)

Also folgende Problemstellung:
Nachdem ich mein System neu aufgespielt habe, bekomme ich übers Netzwerk keine Internetverbindung mehr. Folgende Problemstellung:
Wenn ich in der Netzwerkumgebung ein neues Netzwerk einrichten will, kann ich mich da durchklicken usw am Ende bricht XP immer ab und sagt Fehler aufgetreten versuchen sie es erneut bla bla ( also noch nicht mal was für nen Fehler sagt XP ) Wenn ich das nun richtig verfolgt habe, versucht der DHCP Server eine IP zuzuweisen. Denn das scheint immer Fehlzuschlagen  Weise ich die IP / Subnetzmaske manuell zu funktioniert das Netzwerk bestens. Nur halt die Internetverbindung net.
Die Netzwerkdiagnose ist auch mit Fehlern durchzogen, deshalb hänge ich das Log mal mit drann. Wär schön wenn da einer ne Idee hätte. 



> [00000001] Realtek RTL8139-Familie-PCI-Fast Ethernet-NIC (FEHLGESCHLAGEN)
> Caption = [00000001] Realtek RTL8139-Familie-PCI-Fast Ethernet-NIC
> DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc
> Description = Realtek RTL8139-Familie-PCI-Fast Ethernet-NIC - Paketplaner-Miniport
> ...


----------

